# Pulse audio failed on 8.2



## asnextage (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi,

I have problem with pulse audio after install from FreeBSD-8.2-x64 DVD. *A*fter installing text base system I'm going to install gnome for desktop usage and everything passed good. *B*ut after running X system and login to gnome my netbook gets warmer and warmer until no program can be run.

I have switched to text mode and I see the system running over 100 pulse audio sessions, but the program is  broken and stops.

Pulse audio eats my all CPU and I can't run any other programs and must restart system. *P*lease help me how to uninstall this quickly or how to repair that.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Untested but should work...

```
pgrep pa
pgrep pu # should show which are running from pulseaudio
pkill 9 paplay # for example
```


----------



## asnextage (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you
 Unfortunately the system does not come up.
 I am forced to re-install FreeBSD.

 But how to get rid of Pulse Audio installed?


Thank you both for editing and correcting the first post. (Thank you DutchDaemon)


----------

